# HRCH MH - Black (Chocolate Factored) - NFC Son



## JHinze (Dec 22, 2005)

HRCH Flatlanders Thatll Leave Amark MH (Black - Chocolate Factored)
(NFC-AFC Hunter Runs Boo Boo x HRCH Cochise's Adorable Abigail JH)

OFA Hips (Good) LR-209556G34M-VPI
OFA Elbows (Normal) LR-EL63685M34-VPI
CNM Clear
EIC Clear

Spank is a very good looking 70lb (CHOCOLATE FACTORED) black male. He has unbelievable desire and marking ability. Spank has a great work ethic and is an excellent blind runner. He is always super happy and a pleasure to be around. Spank is sired by the great NFC-AFC Hunter Runs Boo Boo who was the 2010 National Field Champion and Spanks dam is an HRCH JH chocolate female out of FC-AFC High Tech CEO. Spank is currently a titled Hunting Retriever Champion and a titled Master Hunter. We expect him to qualify for the 2015 Master National. Spank ran the 2015 HRC Spring Grand and obtained his first Grand Pass! He is a very nice all around dog with tons of talent. Expect big things to come from Spank in the near future. He is currently in training at Flatlander Kennels. For more information including pictures and his pedigree please visit www.lincolncreeklabs.com. Owner Justin Hinze (402) 366-4967 or [email protected] - Owner/Trainer Chris Jobman (308) 249-0707 or [email protected]. Stud Fee $600.


----------

